# Does LED need bulb replacement?



## DWD (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, I have been using a T5HO light in my tank for a long time. The bulbs need to be replaced every 8 to 10 months. Now I am thinking replacing it with a LED light, Finnex maybe. 

Have a question here. Does LED light have the light decay issue, also? Do I need to replace the LED bulbs after a long run? It looks like replacing the LED bulbs is more difficult and expensive than T5HO.

Does anybody have the experience? Thank you very much.


----------



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

Generally speaking LEDs degrade much much slower than florescent bulbs. Your LED fixture should last for many years without needing to be replaced. Unless you go the DIY route, it is unlikely that you would replace individual LEDs. You would replace the whole fixture.


----------

